# CPC- Dallas and Fort Worth Area



## Tracey Thompson (Apr 28, 2011)

Tracey Lea Thompson

617 Princeton Drive	 
Elizabethtown, KY 42701	
(270)304-8998        
tthompson106@windstream.net

Objective
Obtain a position as a Medical Coder.

Education
Certified Professional Coder (CPC)
Certified Coding Specialist (CCS)
Pending Exam May 16, 2011

B.S. In Health Care Administration
Western Kentucky University, Bowling Green, Kentucky
Expected Graduation in May, 2013

Related Courses
Aspects of Human Biology				
Medical Office Terminology
Introduction to Medical Insurance			
Intro to Medical Transcription
Advanced Medical Coding			
Medical Office Procedures
Medical Office Software				
Medical Records & Data Management

Employment 
AcuteCare of Etown, PLLC					         October, 2008 ~ Present
Elizabethtown, Kentucky

Communicate with medical personnel to code patient charts.  Take this information and post charges to submit claims.  Post insurance and guarantor payments. Submit claim appeals and perform collection activities as needed.  Address patient questions and concerns.

Medical Office Skills 
Billing Software:	Sage Intergy, MediSoft
EMR Software:	SentryFile
•Experienced in billing various medical services such as evaluation and management, anesthesia, surgical services, radiology, pathology and medicine.
•Follows national guidelines to handle issues concerning medical necessity, claims denials, bundling issues, and charge capture.
•Knowledge of anatomy, physiology and medical terminology used to code diagnosis and services 

References 
Available Upon Request


----------

